
Removal of Pharmaceuticals and Illicit Drugs from Wastewater with Ferric Dosing - toomuchtodo
https://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/acs.est.8b07155
======
aurizon
This is a common method used to create an adsorbent mass of iron hydroxide
mediated particls strongly hydrogen bonded that settles and it filtered, dried
and used as fertilizer. Not sure where the drugs etc go? changed or ruined in
functional aspects probably

------
toomuchtodo
TLDR Adding iron salt to wastewater before it enters a wastewater treatment
facility was shown to be effective in removing pharmaceuticals and illicit
drugs from that water.

Title slightly edited from paper's title due to "title" character limit.

